# GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER



## ARCHER (Mar 20, 2003)

I had posted a separate note on hot water tank not working right, but no answers so gonna do it again and add another question.
1.  Gas will not stay on when lighting the hot water tank.  It tries but will not light.  I think it is probably the regulator there at the burner assembly.  The control panel there will click but the gas will not ignite so I think the regulator is not letting gas in.  Could this be a correct deduction?
2.  How hard is it to add to my current system an "Electric" type heating unit so that I can use electric or gas to heat the hot water?
Regards to all who answer....


----------



## Adam (Mar 20, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

Don't know enough about the workings of the water heater to help(still trying to figure how to disassemble the furnace!) but camping world does sell a elec hot rod to convert to 120 volt water heater system I tried to add the link, hope this helps some. http://www.campingworld.com/browse/products/index.cfm?deptID=3&subOf=42,13&prodID=1653


----------



## sp (Mar 20, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

Archer,

As you can see from some of my posts, I'm no expert.  :dead:  Maybe talking (writing) it through we all may able to figure something out.

What is the brand and model? I work better with pictures so I'll look it up.

So, you turn the controller to start up, fire, pilot or whatever and click the igniter. You keep pushing the igniter but it won't fire. Then the propane automatically shuts itself off.

Does that sound correct? If yes, do you smell propane? Is the igniter close enough to the the propane? Are there any type of safety devices on it to automatically shut off propane if no ignition?

Let me know what you think.
Steve


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 21, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

Steve,
I don't know the brand name (it is on a 1989 Winn Chieftain).
Let me try to be more specific.  All other gas appliances work just fine (Stove, furnace, refrigerator).  On this model, here is what I do:
Flip switch above stove to on for Hot Water.  There is an electronic ignitor (so I don't have to anything but turn it on).  If light goes out, all is well.  If light goes out and then comes back on, all is  not well.  I had wife flip switch while I was outside watching the thing try to light and here is what it does....hear a pop (like it tried to light) then nothing but a clicking (on the circuit board by the regulator) and two little green lights going off and on (I think they are the electronic ignitor).  That is it.  I believe it is trying to light, but no gas is coming out to be ignited.  That is why I think the regulator (strictly for hot water heater) might be bad.  I know they sell them at most RV shops for around $140-150.  I doubt if they are rebuildable.  I believe I can install one, but didn't want to go that route if something else might be the cause.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

ARCHER,
Is the pilot light lighting and then goin out?


----------



## WildWilly (Mar 22, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

Hi Archer

Well, it sounds like you have an electronic ignition type water heater. 
About the only thing that can cause that symptom is a blockage in the burner tube or burner gas jet. If the control valve had failed, the burner would not even attempt to light. Look for a fine white spider web woven at the bend in the burner tube. It's a pretty common problem with water heaters. Take a pipe cleaner, or something similar, and feed it thru the air intake hole. If the tube is 100% clear, there may be something blocking the hole in the burner gas jet. I would recommend you only use solvent and air pressure to clean that. Any attempt to force something thru it could make it larger and screw-up the burner operation.
It is also possible the flame sensor probe is not sitting in the flame correctly, or the sensor circuit on the control board has failed, but I think you'd see the burner light, burn correctly for about 30 seconds, then shut down.

There is a product called a "Hot Rod" that can add electric operation to your gas only water heater....it replaces the drain plug. I don't particularly care for them, but they are available.

I hope this helps...
WW

Wild Willy

If it ain't broke...
It will be!


----------



## WildWilly (Mar 22, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

Hi Archer

Well, it sounds like you have an electronic ignition type water heater. 
If you hear a distinctive click, then the ignitor starts sparking and you get no gas ignition, it is most likely the gas valve. (attatched directly to the burner)

As far as adding elec operation, there is a product called a "Hot Rod" that can add electric operation to your gas only water heater....it replaces the drain plug. I don't particularly care for them, but they are available and I see many customers using them.

I hope this helps...
WW

Wild Willy

If it ain't broke...
It will be!


----------



## WildWilly (Mar 22, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

Sheeesh! I thought I caught the first post before it left...Oh well!
After reading your post a second time, I realized your burner wasn't lighting at all.

Maybe the tip about the spider web will help someone else.

Wild Willy

If it ain't broke...
It will be!


----------



## sp (Mar 24, 2003)

GAS/ELECTRIC WATERHEATER

Archer,

I was at the RV shop on Friday. The tech said that it may be the circuit board not the gas controller. If you know an electrician or if you know how to trace it out do that. There should be a wiring diagram in the owners manual with a troubleshooting guide.

If all else fails take it to the shop. I know it is $60 per hour around here but what else can you do. You sure don't want to replace the whole thing if you don't have to.

Steve


----------



## Skoptsy (Nov 9, 2019)

I would say gas water heater would be best as it is both economical and effective.


----------

